# how tough to get vitases



## rupaksahoo (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi friends, i have applied for vitases last month. Its already a mnt gone but no verification proccess done by vitases staff. I am worring that r they do thier work properly and do the rite thing on time.... Any one tell me how tough to get vitases? Bcoz aftr this my pr visa proces wil start..

Sent from my Xolo_X900 using Australia


----------



## Zeld (Mar 2, 2014)

Not sure what ur exactly meaning


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

rupaksahoo said:


> Hi friends, i have applied for vitases last month. Its already a mnt gone but no verification proccess done by vitases staff. I am worring that r they do thier work properly and do the rite thing on time.... Any one tell me how tough to get vitases? Bcoz aftr this my pr visa proces wil start..
> Sent from my Xolo_X900 using Australia


Do you mean VetAssess?

See the link:
VETASSESS - Vocational Education Training Services


----------



## rupaksahoo (Jul 17, 2013)

http://www.vetassess.com.au/
This is one organisation who is giving a certificate and background checkup of an indivisual person's skill. If you get this then australian pr visa is easy to get. So this process is very vital role for getting pr. Plz reply some body if know somthing about this..

Sent from my Xolo_X900 using Australia


----------



## rupaksahoo (Jul 17, 2013)

My case have been submited on 1st week of july 2014..but still no work improvement by there end.

Sent from my Xolo_X900 using Australia


----------

